# Income tax return status after mailing



## rayoo_1983 (Oct 9, 2016)

I have sent the past 7 years of fbars and they got acknowledged by email in 2 days

Now i got all my income tax prepared from 2013 to 2016 and ready to mail them all together i own nothing and wont get a refund and i cant use a software to file cause i have to write nra for my wife on 1040. 

Now after i go mail them. Whats next. How do i know that the irs got my income tax return how to inow if they accept them or process them. Im confused as most website referring to check your refund link while i wont get any refund. 

I just need to send these make sure they are processed and accepted and have peace in mind. 

Any help??!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Actually, you can use the software to prepare your forms - you just need to be able to print the resulting forms from the software site. What you print off you can mail in, no problem. (Some tax software won't let you print the forms until after you have e-filed. And at least one tax prep site I tried to use won't let you print the forms for free - you have to pay to print.)

Try this for confirming that your returns have been processed: https://www.irs.gov/individuals/get-transcript

I'm told it can take "a few" weeks after you file for the transcript to become available. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

Setting aside the total of 2 (maybe 3 - I cant recall exactly) returns that I have ever submitted from within the US, In the 25+ years I have been filing returns from overseas via the mail, I have gotten an acknowledgement of receipt exactly zero times on my initial filing.

Because I didn't read the instructions carefully enough, at some point during that period I submitted three amended returns in a single envelope. (they instruct you to submit them separately). Of the three amended returns , I only received two acknowledgements even though to have received two, they must have gotten the third.

While I destroy all receipts and other supporting materials once past the statute of limitations has passed, my printed copy of the original returns with ink signatures is the only prima facie evidence I have that I have complied with my obligations.

In short, don't expect any response. If you need proof, get a transcript. If you need plausible deniability, print it out, sign it and file it away.


----------

